# Winter Training - Help Needed?



## Macilvennon (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

I am a fairly good club level road race cyclist (20-30 mile races) and want to take the step up to open road race events next spring.

My question is, what training regime should I adopt over the winter to best prepare for these races which will be around 60-90 miles each (Average speed of over 25 mph).

For example, how many days per week, distance, intensity etc.

At the moment I feel like I may be pissing into the wind?:aureola: So please help me if you can.

Thanks,

BK.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

focus on lifting your threshold power, as well as some efforts specific to the type of racing you are doing (jumps, covering attacks, rolling though paceline efforts etc mixed up with a good dose of solid tempo rides each week). So a blend of endurance, tempo, threshold development efforts.

I can do a custom plan for you if you like.....


----------

